
What we can learn from a decade of dead Google projects - LiweiZ
https://www.theverge.com/2019/12/12/21012505/google-decade-failed-projects-discontinued-wave-glass-daydream-vr
======
Porthos9K
The lesson I learned is "avoid depending on Google for _anything_ ," and as
soon as the PinePhone is a viable option I'm ditching my Android phone so I
can nuke my Google account and finally be free of these union-busting
scumbags.

